# How long does Butyric acid keep bees out



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

My one short exposure to butyric acid suggests the odor, which is one of the worst stinks you can imagine, spreads fast but also clears fast. 

Possibly you could generate the smell from rancid butter (this is where it gets its name) or a similar fat, in which case it might last longer.

A chemist friend used to work with compounds like cadaverine (aka death in a bottle) and vomicine. They smell even worse.

I don't know if the stinky compounds repel bees. Its a good bet they attract flies and carrion beetles.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Phoebee - Thank you.

Or is there any other methods of keeping bees out of perfect sized boxes/cavities for bees to occupy?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Try cinnamon, a stick may retain it's smell for a long time. 

Have used cinnamon power in cutouts to keep bees from returning home, works great. Also read it can make a hive abscond if you use too much in trying to repel ants.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thinking outside the box - how about an exchange program? If you could work out a quick release method (perhaps a french cleat?) and exchange a fresh box for a bee filled box it could be a mutually beneficial arrangement.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Thinking outside the box - how about an exchange program? If you could work out a quick release method (perhaps a french cleat?) and exchange a fresh box for a bee filled box it could be a mutually beneficial arrangement.


I was kinda thinking something like that, too, although I was afraid the suggestion is off-topic. So much effort here goes to getting swarms INTO a box, and here we're trying to get them out? 

I was wondering what's in Honey-B-Gone (used to clear supers). But looking at their website, they mention people who have tried stinky stuff where the smell lingers for days. So what did people use before Honey-B-Gone? http://www.honeybgone.com/ They do mention butyric acid in earlier concoctions.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Butyric acid is what they used before Honey-B-Gone. Or that is what the old guy told me. 

Adrian That option is something I have considered, but the issue is wood duck boxes and owl boxes, and it seems like bee swarms are appearing about the same time the folks are wanting the birds to use the boxes. 

And the locations where some of the boxes are located would make it tough to get in. Chest deep or so water and would have to carry a ladder for the wood duck boxes. Not sure I wanna try to swap out a hive full of bees there, but if I do, I will have to film it.


----------

